# Is a good cutter worth it?



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Same deal, thinking of replacing my cheapo $4 with an Xikar but there's a part of me that thinks the $125 on these two purchases would be better served as a box of smokes? Is a good cutter worth it?


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Is a good cutter worth it?


To me its worth its weight in gold. I have a Palio and I wouldnt trade it for a hot wife!:ss


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

This is definately worth it. I recently made the switch from a cheap cutter to a Xikar and you can immediately tell the difference, the blades on a quality cutter like Palio or Xikar are so much sharper than the cheap plastic cutters. This is a must have over the lighter, definately pull the trigger. :cb


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

scoot said:


> This is definately worth it. I recently made the switch from a cheap cutter to a Xikar and you can immediately tell the difference, the blades on a quality cutter like Palio or Xikar are so much sharper than the cheap plastic cutters. This is a must have over the lighter, definately pull the trigger. :cb


Actually I'm prolly going to do both, as much as my mind keeps whispering "grab that box of smokes instead!!!!"


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I've got two Xikars and love them!!! The STS is really nice and has some weight to is so it feels solid in my hand! I love them!!!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

to answer the first question yes! and what kind of cutter go with Palio. It doesnt make sense to buy a nice cigar and butcher it trying to prep it for smoking


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I started with an Xikar, but now have a Palio and haven't used the other one since. I'll keep it as a back-up in case (God forbid) anything ever happened to my Palio.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yes. A good cutter can actually save you more than a box of smokes over it's lifetime. Just think about how many cigars you'll rip or will fall apart because of a bad cut. And they are not as expensive as your thinking if you check around you can get some good deals I picked up both my Xikars for less than $35 each and the Palio can be had for less than $40


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

_Palió_ . . . a cut above


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

the palio is amazing, and if you should ever have the slightest hint of a problem with it, they will replace it with no questions asked, which I have had to take them up on. I still want a xikar just to also have a nice back up in case I misplace the palio.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> To me its worth its weight in gold. I have a Palio and I wouldnt trade it for a hot wife!:ss


That's funny, I'm the other way around....I won't trade my hot wife for a good cutter! LOL!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Anybody going to be at LC&P on the 23rd that has a Palio? I want to try it out...if you don't mind that is.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Hopefully my palio will have come in by them and you are more than welcome to give it a shot.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Anybody going to be at LC&P on the 23rd that has a Palio? I want to try it out...if you don't mind that is.


I'm actually going to look at one in about 20 minutes so I may have one by then. I'd settled on both a Xikar cutter and lighter if I went for the upgrade, so I could a nice matching set and it turns out LCP doesn't have a matching set!!!! So if I like the Palio I'll take it and get the Xikar torch from LCP.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

A good cutter is worth many times its cost, its truly a investment. With that said, Palio isa cut above. It comes with the case and you can always send it in for repair.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Bryan,

yes it is but not spent on a Xikar. They are medium. you would be better off buying a Zino cutter (it uses the exact same blades as the $600 plus davidoff cutters) or the Palio.

The Zino is damn sharp and stays sharp. forever it seems.

The palio is also extremely sharp.

if you need help finding them let a brother know.



Addiction said:


> Same deal, thinking of replacing my cheapo $4 with an Xikar but there's a part of me that thinks the $125 on these two purchases would be better served as a box of smokes? Is a good cutter worth it?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> Bryan,
> 
> yes it is but not spent on a Xikar. They are medium. you would be better off buying a Zino cutter (it uses the exact same blades as the $600 plus davidoff cutters) or the Palio.
> 
> ...


Yeah but those Zinos looked a little pricey, and besides I actually like the way the Zikar's look so thats part of it.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used a Xikar Multi tool now for 2 months!!! And I love it. I used a punch most of the time and had a free cutter that came with a sampler. I do not leave the house with out my Xikar, and if it cuts as well as it does and the majority of gorillas feel Pailo is better...than WOW!! 



Cliff Notes:Buy A Good Cutter:tu 


Shawn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Buy a Palio.
:tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why do peeps have more than 1 cutter?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a no-name, surgical steel, double guillotine cutter I picked up in the B&M three or four years ago for twenty or thirty bucks. Works find for me. I probably wouldn’t spend any more than that for fear that I would lose it.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Ok, you ready?

I have two for home, in case I can't find one. 2 for outings because they get banged up and fall apart (xikars used to do this all the time but they changed the screw construction).

And my V-cut. My precious v-cut. Perfect draw every time.

And currently I can only find one cutter out of all of them. I keep putting them down at home and forget where.



pbrennan10 said:


> Why do peeps have more than 1 cutter?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Addiction said:


> Is a good cutter worth it?


in a word........yes.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess I'm the odd man out here, I have an Xikar, and nine times out of ten I reach for for my cheapo cutter it seems to work fine for me, I think it's the shape and locking of the Xikar when you make the cut that I havent gotten used to.... I think I'll try a palio when I have a few extra bones to spend on a new cutter, I've seen them and they do look nice, maybe I'll ask to try it out the next time at the B/M.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Its all about Palio baby... and I've used a bunch of different brands.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Its all about Palio baby... and I've used a bunch of different brands.


+1.
I used a no-name stainless steel cutter for a couple years, and it didn't hold a candle to the almighty Palio.
(FWIW, the Palio doubles as a cigar rest afterwards. 2 for the price of 1!)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Palio or Xikar. I don't think you would be dissapointed with either. But yes, a good cutter is definatly worth it.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes. I have a Palio and love it. Never used the Xicar, but have heard good things about it. Like most have said, a good cutter is worth its weight in cigars!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I had rather have the cutter and use matches than to have a bad cutter. It is also an investment. You won't have to buy another cutter due to the warranty. just my :2.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes !!!

Yes !!!

Yes !!

A good cutter is a must. A good cuter does not mean and expensive cutter. It means a good cutter that cuts cigars well.

I have used the $2.00 Havana Cutter and it works great and I also use my $50.00 Palio that works great. 

Just remember $$$ doesn't dictate greatness.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*You bet it is worth it, every penny. There is nothing worse then having a great cigar and butchering it with a cheap cutter. Never again! :hn*


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> _Palió_ . . . a cut above


:tpd::tpd: YES YES!! Also have two Xikars which I like alot, but the Palio is better IMO. If you have to go cheap, Richard is right on the mark with the Havana cutters. Zino's are excellent, don't have one but know folks that love em.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

A bad cut will ruin a great cigar, period. This is even more critical than your lighter thread. I'd recommend a Palio.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes a xikar only costs 25-30 on a cbid deal if your lucky and 5 ruined cigars can easily be 30 bucks for medium level sticks. Factor in the enjoyment of a well snipped cigar and it's well worth it. 100 bucks for a xikar is a little high i'd say


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

I have been using a $15 Cuban Crafter for almost 2 years now, Great cutters if you are looking for an alternative


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Xikar, but my Havana cutter makes a better cut and is easier to use.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Get either a $4 Havana Cigar Cutter or a $40 Palio. 

I would not get a Xikar due to the blade deflection. I had Xikars and the step in the cut always bugged me. You can use the "table trick" to get rid of the step but you won't have to do that with either of the cutters I recommended above.

The Havana Cigar Cutter obviously won't stay sharp as long, and it also has trouble with anything bigger than 50 RG, but it cuts extremely well; better than the Xikar to be sure. I have a Havana Cigar Cutter in my car that has cut 5 cigars a week on average for two and a half years. (~650 cigars). The cutter is still going strong and is not yet showing any signs of dulling..

I have had my (original) Palio for maybe 6 years? now.. It is still amazingly sharp and if it ever stops performing to my expectations I know I can get it replaced for free very quickly.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

A great cutter is truly the most important accesory that you should really splurge on. I have a Xikar and it cuts my cigars with such love and perfection that I know my smoke is going to be a great experience. 

Nothing gets crushed, nothing gets ripped, just a perfect snip and pure pleasure.

Hell, you could store your stogies in tupperware and it'll be fine for ever but you only get one oppertunity at snipping that rare or expensive stogie.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

No1der said:


> Hell, you could store your stogies in tupperware and it'll be fine for ever but you only get one oppertunity at snipping that *rare or expensive stogie*.


Wait, there are inexpensive stoogies?


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes. A good cutter to me is a sharp cutter. Happy with my Palio and glad others here recommended it to me. Now if I could find a 'good' v-cutter, I will be very happy. :ss


----------



## Humidorito (Apr 29, 2007)

I started with scissors!

The Xikar Xi3 is a major upgrade that cuts like a dream. I spend much less time fiddling with the loose bits from the scissor cut.
http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=551


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I use a $2.50 double blade cutter from Liquor Barn that cuts great. I bought two and after a year of so one may be wearing down.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up a Craftsman (thought they only made drills)  when back in Illinois. Would love to have a Palio at some point but right now my double blade is working for me.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

riverdawg said:


> To me its worth its weight in gold. I have a Palio and I wouldnt trade it for a hot wife!:ss


I disagree . . . somewhat.

Agree: a good cutter is worth it.

Disagree: "I wouldn't trade it for a hot wife!" :cb


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Get either a $4 Havana Cigar Cutter or a $40 Palio.
> 
> I would not get a Xikar due to the blade deflection. I had Xikars and the step in the cut always bugged me. You can use the "table trick" to get rid of the step but you won't have to do that with either of the cutters I recommended above.
> 
> ...


I LOVE those Havana cutters. They cut perfectly and are so cheap as to be almost disposable. I ordered a bunch of them in 2005, and I am still going through them. I gave away my Xikar when we bombed the troops in Afghanistan in '05. The Xikar was good, but it had a tendency to cut much less cleanly than the Havana.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Humidorito said:


> I started with scissors!
> 
> The Xikar Xi3 is a major upgrade that cuts like a dream. I spend much less time fiddling with the loose bits from the scissor cut.
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=551


That's exactly the one I have and I absolutely love mine. Freakin thing is not only a fantastic cutter but it feels good in your hand.

I might be in the minority here on this one but I like products that have that really good, well made feel when you hold it in your hand. Be it a cutter or a lighter or a watch, if it has the right weight and is well made I'll not only enjoy using it for it's intended purpose but I will also enjoy just holding it in my hand while I'm reading or watching tv or whatever. I just like the feel of well made products. I guess I'm very texture oriented.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Humidorito said:


> I started with scissors!
> 
> The Xikar Xi3 is a major upgrade that cuts like a dream. I spend much less time fiddling with the loose bits from the scissor cut.
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=551


I got this one before I ever bought a cigar, I love It.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Palio and 2 Xikars and they are worth every cent!:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I went with the Xikar, pretty happy one day into it. I rearely even think about the box of smokes that would represent at MSRP.....


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yeah but now you have a batarang for throwing at wild roaming woodland animals outside your porch.



Addiction said:


> I went with the Xikar, pretty happy one day into it. I rearely even think about the box of smokes that would represent at MSRP.....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

When I can't find my $2.99 Havana cutter I switch to the $0.99 punch; absent those a pocketknife or a golf tee do alright.


----------

